# Calling all Houston Fly Guys



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

Here's the deal fellas, I work downtown and Ive been wanting to do some "Urban" flyfishing after I get off. This also gives me an excuse not to jump right into the 45 traffic at rush hour. I have heard that guys fish the lakes at 610 for bass and Ive also heard that Brays Bayou holds some carp. Anyone have any info on these locations? I am also open to any other spots y'all might have fished or heard about guys fishing? I am more than willing to do some exploring and if anyone else wants to join I'm game for that too. I appreciate anything ya got thanks!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I used to fish a gravel pit at 59 North at the Beltway. My nephew would often go with me and we shared a fly rod. We caught several bass in the one to two pound range. Last year the pit almost went dry and I don't know if any of the bass survived. I will have to go check it out after the rain stops this week. Anyway here are a couple of pictures.


----------



## locolobo (Dec 2, 2005)

*Pflueger*

Haven't seen anyone using a Pflueger Medalist in a long time. Got one just like it. Has caught many fish!


----------



## rjackh (Mar 16, 2011)

I have fished the lakes at 610 several times. I have caught a couple bass but was mainly there chasing carp. The west lake has a small shallow flat with rocks in the east corner by the road that usually holds carp. You really need to sneak in there. If you walk hard or up to the edge they will spook. I have also caught a pleco there. I usually just make laps around the pond looking for carp feeding within range. Ive never fished braes but I see pictures carp caught there frequently.


----------



## JayTeeDubya (Feb 24, 2013)

I have heard people talk about the 610 lakes and have been wanting to give them a try. I work in the Galleria so I'd definitely be interested in chasing some fish with you. Send me a PM if your game.


----------



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

JayTee just sent you a PM. Thanks for the feedback guys, gonna give it a shot next week weather permitting!:dance:


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

Which lakes at 610 are y'all referencing? [email protected] post oak?


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

This one and I know which one your talking about!
https://www.google.com/maps/place/Lakes+at+610+Dr/@29.6734613,-95.4194613,17z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x8640ea9eb41f3f77:0xf167194e16c445f9


----------



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks CRW!


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Our club has been fishing the White Oak Bayou for quite some time. If you haven't been you're missing out. Go back in the archives here and you will find some chatter about the bayou. Just type in White oak bayou in the archive browser. Or if you have the time check out our website. texasflyfishers.org

Bass fishing is at times off the wall, you can also catch some big catfish, and various sunfish. Watch out for the snakes. The weeds can get a little too high for walking the banks but right now they are manageable. Have a great time. Here are some recent photos...see you there.

http://s274.photobucket.com/user/mgraham-rrsm/slideshow/White Oak Bayou - 2014


----------



## rjackh (Mar 16, 2011)

Golden said:


> Our club has been fishing the White Oak Bayou for quite some time. If you haven't been you're missing out. Go back in the archives here and you will find some chatter about the bayou. Just type in White oak bayou in the archive browser. Or if you have the time check out our website. texasflyfishers.org
> 
> Bass fishing is at times off the wall, you can also catch some big catfish, and various sunfish. Watch out for the snakes. The weeds can get a little too high for walking the banks but right now they are manageable. Have a great time. Here are some recent photos...see you there.
> 
> http://s274.photobucket.com/user/mgraham-rrsm/slideshow/White Oak Bayou - 2014


What part of the bayou do you fish? IIRC, the parts I scouted on google earth had concrete banks and didn't look very conducive to fishing.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

We fish anywhere between the old Inwood Forest golf course on out to Jersey Village. There are plenty of places that are not concreted up.


----------



## flyakker (May 27, 2014)

Been looking at Brays and the reservoir there at 610 and post oak. I would be happy to meet up and toss some flys with folks after work! Feel free to PM me, too!


----------



## Strip_Set (Jul 1, 2014)

State record carp OTF was taken out of Braes earlier this year


----------



## jbenny (Feb 6, 2014)

Where do you access Braes? Stella Link bridge?


----------



## BigPhil (Jun 19, 2013)

Any of the bridges along Braes will allow access and the banks are not to steep at all if you just want to walk straight down to the water.
Has anyone tried to fish the reservoir at 610 and Post Oak. I live right across the street from it and have been thinking about giving it a shot.


----------



## jbenny (Feb 6, 2014)

BigPhil said:


> Any of the bridges along Braes will allow access and the banks are not to steep at all if you just want to walk straight down to the water.
> Has anyone tried to fish the reservoir at 610 and Post Oak. I live right across the street from it and have been thinking about giving it a shot.


I've tried the little park area with no luck.


----------



## BigPhil (Jun 19, 2013)

Any one tried the larger bayou over flow pond. Ive seen people wondering around but never anyone fishing?


----------



## Fish Eye (Aug 19, 2013)

Strip_Set said:


> State record carp OTF was taken out of Braes earlier this year


Just curious, what did the State Record carp weigh and how do you go about weighing one in?


----------

